# what would be the best public spots for GAGS?



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

i have like 300 numbers but they all hold the endangered snapper!! where are the gags? we caught 2 randomly one day at i10 bridge rubble one was 6lbs and the other was around 12 or 13 lbs.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You never know, until you drop.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Public is just that ...... Public! Most get hammered so to pull out 2 gags is good . Spend some time in the bay , lots of gags inside.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

The edge. I've had good luck out there with gags, but it can be hit and miss. I've never had much luck with them in the public wrecks within 10 miles or so.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

I usually catch snapper and triggers on my bay spots mixed in with spades but dont find alot of gags, have caught some here and there randomly. Any preferred baits? I like butterflying menhaden and i like luve pins


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Big pinfish have always worked well for me when targeting gags. Get the grunts or snapper stirred up with some dead cut bait, then send a Big Angry Pinfish down the line.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

now if anybody knew that there wouldn't be any left !


----------

